# VSX-1122 handshaking issue with directv hd dvr......



## jpopperez (Oct 14, 2012)

I've had the VSX-1122 for a week and I love it but it seems to have problems about 50% of the time with the screen changing color to green or pinkish purple now idk if this happens with this model and directv boxes or I got bad unit. Or should I get another brand like yamaha,hk or denon. I like the advanced MCAAC so I'm not sure I got it for a price match for 470.00 and bought the 4 year protection. Unless there's a better reciever. Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

jpopperez said:


> I've had the VSX-1122 for a week and I love it but it seems to have problems about 50% of the time with the screen changing color to green or pinkish purple now idk if this happens with this model and directv boxes or I got bad unit. Or should I get another brand like yamaha,hk or denon. I like the advanced MCAAC so I'm not sure I got it for a price match for 470.00 and bought the 4 year protection. Unless there's a better reciever. Thanks


Hello,
Does this color shift only occur when watching DirecTV? I would connect the Sat Box directly to the TV to make sure that it is not the box. Especially if this is not happening with other Sources, it would be shocking if there was anything wrong with the 1122.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jpopperez (Oct 14, 2012)

I hooked it directly into the directv box and switched it back and forth it was fine


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

jpopperez said:


> I hooked it directly into the directv box and switched it back and forth it was fine


And this issue only occurs with the DirecTV Box? Out of curiosity, how much did you spend on the 1122? In the event that it is the AVR, it would be helpful to know for recommending alternatives.


----------



## dmiller (Aug 7, 2012)

Try changing your HDMI cables. I am using a HR34 with this receiver with no problems


----------



## jpopperez (Oct 14, 2012)

I spent 575.00 with a four year service plan ill try a different HDMI though and go back and forth I've been using these monster cables for years without problems and as soon as I hooked up the 1122k I noticed the problem thought maybe it go away but it happens about 50 percent of the time with the dtv box.


----------



## jpopperez (Oct 14, 2012)

I was looking at the yammie 673 while I was there too wondering if they have less handshaking issues..... Also the avnavigator does it help with calibration or just a instruction guide I can't get it to work properly on windows 7 I love the advanced mcaac idk if I switched if I would get the great calibration I got with the pioneer.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

jpopperez said:


> I spent 575.00 with a four year service plan ill try a different HDMI though and go back and forth I've been using these monster cables for years without problems and as soon as I hooked up the 1122k I noticed the problem thought maybe it go away but it happens about 50 percent of the time with the dtv box.


Hello,
For that amount, I would get the Onkyo TX-NR809 from Accessories4less. Here is the link:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...NR809-7.2-Channel-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html

It retails for $1100, offers the best Video Processor tandem on the market in HQV Vida and Marvell Qdeo, offers the fantastic Audyssey MultEQ XT, a more powerful Amplifier Stage, THX Post Processing, and much more.

While it is Factory Recertified, you can go to Shoponkyo.com and add 2 additional years of Factory Warranty for a total of 3 years. AC4L offers a 30 Day Return Policy and also offer tremendous Customer Service. The 809 was an outstanding value at $1100 and at $599 it is just silly good.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Here are some Professional Reviews:
http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/rece...ireless-network-72-av-receiver/all-pages.html
http://www.bigpicturebigsound.com/Onkyo-TX-NR809-Receiver-Review.shtml

As for the difference in the Power Supply, the 809 weighs 40.3 pounds compared to the 1122's 22.05 pounds.


----------



## jpopperez (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't want to deal with a online retailer rather deal with a bestbuy so I can go and get it figured out then I bough my onkyo sr606 and had a horrible time because I bought it online wont buy a receiver online rather at a store plus they are price matching right now. What do think of the denon 2313 or something or other at my local bestbuyor that yamaha that they had?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

jpopperez said:


> I don't want to deal with a online retailer rather deal with a bestbuy so I can go and get it figured out then I bough my onkyo sr606 and had a horrible time because I bought it online wont buy a receiver online rather at a store plus they are price matching right now. What do think of the denon 2313 or something or other at my local bestbuyor that yamaha that they had?


I understand how after having a bad experience with an online merchant being reticent to do so. That being said, AC4L is a sponsor here and offer an identical 30 Day no questions asked Return Policy and are an Authorized Dealer for every brand they sell. In addition, Owner Mark is one of the nicest guys out there and hundreds of us here have done business with them.

The 2313 is a nice AVR, but it is mighty expensive to not offer Preamp Outputs. However, if choosing between the 1122 and 2312, I would go with the 2312 even though it does not have them and the Pioneer does due to my preference for Audyssey MultEQ XT.


----------



## jaddie (Jan 16, 2008)

If in fact the problem is the AVR, then that unit is defective, but it's only that copy, not all units they made. There's no real need to change to a different model AVR just because you have a defective unit. Though other brands/models offer a different feature set, the reasons you chose the Pioneer in the first place are still valid. The build quality is about on par with the Denon products, but IMHO it's superior to comparable Onkyo units. The 1122 also is one of the most affordable AVRs with AirPlay, something not in the Onkyo of similar price.

As to online sellers, there are the good, bad, and ugly. I've used resellerratings.com for years to pre-qualify sellers. There are other sites that work that way too. What you usually see is several sellers with about the same price, which usually is good but no great. These guys are legit and authorized by the manufacturer. The reason their prices aren't super bargains, or even that different, is manufacturers set a Minimum Advertised Price (MAP), and authorized sellers can't advertise below that or they will loose their authorization. The fantasic deep discount prices are almost always connected to sellers with very poor ratings, and are not authorized dealers of the product. They often attempt to bait-and-switch you to another product because they don't even have the unit they say they do, or find other ways to up-charge you. Also, some sellers on sites like Amazon are not authorized either. The will sell an add-on warranty because the unit you'll get doesn't qualify for the manufacturers warranty at all. If you don't buy their warranty (and read the fine print!), you'll have a brand new AVR with NO warranty at all. Manufacturers are now attempting to purchase product from them, track the serials, and stop illegal sales of their products. 

You have to be careful, but don't completely disqualify all on-line sellers. Some are very good, and if you know what you're after, they can save you a ton of aggravation you'll otherwise be subjected to at a Big Box store. With a reputable on-line seller, returns of defective products is as easy or easier than taking the thing back to the store, though you may have a shipping delay. Personally, I can't abide the youthful, but technically unqualified sales associate.

In the future, you might also consider the custom installer market. Many of these guys have competitive pricing, and will bring the unit to you and install it, and be able to set up and calibrate your system. Some Big Box stores offer this as well, but the independent installer has far more reason to work hard and get it right.


----------



## dmiller (Aug 7, 2012)

jpopperez said:


> I spent 575.00 with a four year service plan ill try a different HDMI though and go back and forth I've been using these monster cables for years without problems and as soon as I hooked up the 1122k I noticed the problem thought maybe it go away but it happens about 50 percent of the time with the dtv box.


Older HDMI cables may not be able to properly pass 1080P video. Make sure you are usinf HDMI 1.4 cables.

Also if you leave the DTV box at 1080i only you will not get the handshake issues as you go from SD to HD channels


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

This problem has probably been resolved already, but I can't help wondering if the AVR had a bad input port. It would have been interesting to see if the problem remains when feeding the DirecTV DVR into a different input port on the AVR.


----------



## jpopperez (Oct 14, 2012)

I switched ports its not as bad though now. I love the pioneer 1122 couldn't be happier.


----------

